# Northern CO Speedcubing Summer 2015



## Joseph Kinerson (Jul 26, 2015)

Are any of you guys cubers in Colorado and interested in a competition? If so check out the website for the Northern CO Summer 2015 Rubik's Cube Competition at: www.cubingusa.com/FortCollins2015. Registration is open now. Competition will be Saturday Aug. 22. In Fort Collins CO. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Glad that there's another Colorado competition this year, but 20 bucks and no lunch? Why ya gotta be so cheap?


----------



## Joseph Kinerson (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey, the venue was a little pricey, and wouldn't allow food in the competition space.


----------

